# Need some advise-New tractor purchase



## longmeadow farm

I have been looking at a number of 60-65 PTO HP utility tractors. Cab, 4wd, e-pto(if available), dual SCVs, loader/mid valve and a 12 speed power reverser(wet clutch) transmission. I've looked at the following and really can't make up my mind. There are quite a few really nice and recently released makes/models

New Holland T4.75 ..about 6100 pounds.. radials.. tier 3 engine

Case/IH Farmall 75C (same as T4.75)

Massey Ferguson 4608 ...about 6500 pounds (no E-PTO) ..intrim tier 4 engine

Kubota 7060 ... about 6000 pounds with cast rear wheels.. full tier 4 compliance and common rail injection.

Deere 5075E ... maybe 6000 pounds soaking wet.. maybe tier 2 compliance??? and 28inch rubber

The first four are roughly in the same class. The Deere cab is a bit primitive..controls layout is based on the early 5083E machines. Prices are roughly the same for the top four at 51-52K w/o discount, and the the Deere at 48K.... w/o your normal JD dealer add-on's and probably no discount.

I was leaning toward the NH T4.75 machine until someone pointed out the new 7060 model from Kubota... and now I'm in a quandary... as the Kubota's have an excellent reputation for reliability around my neck of the woods. And they are rather quiet.

Thanks for the assist.


----------



## Vol

longmeadow farm said:


> I have been looking at a number of 60-65 PTO HP utility tractors. Cab, 4wd, e-pto(if available), dual SCVs, loader/mid valve and a 12 speed power reverser(wet clutch) transmission. I've looked at the following and really can't make up my mind. There are quite a few really nice and recently released makes/models
> New Holland T4.75 ..about 6100 pounds.. radials.. tier 3 engine
> Case/IH Farmall 75C (same as T4.75)
> Massey Ferguson 4608 ...about 6500 pounds (no E-PTO) ..intrim tier 4 engine
> Kubota 7060 ... about 6000 pounds with cast rear wheels.. full tier 4 compliance and common rail injection.
> Deere 5075E ... maybe 6000 pounds soaking wet.. maybe tier 2 compliance??? and 28inch rubber
> 
> The first four are roughly in the same class. The Deere cab is a bit primitive..controls layout is based on the early 5083E machines. Prices are roughly the same for the top four at 51-52K w/o discount, and the the Deere at 48K.... w/o your normal JD dealer add-on's and probably no discount.
> 
> I was leaning toward the NH T4.75 machine until someone pointed out the new 7060 model from Kubota... and now I'm in a quandary... as the Kubota's have an excellent reputation for reliability around my neck of the woods. And they are rather quiet.
> 
> Thanks for the assist.


I don't know if its a NY thing but 48000 for a 5075E is ridiculous. In 2011 I bought a 2010 JD M5095(80pto)with 563 sl loader for 48K...M series are nicely equipped. It was 10 months old still under warranty weighs about 10K with loader. Reverser, 16 speed, e-pto, 2 scv, 3rd function on the joy stick, wheel weights, big rubber, 4W,fender switches, bose stereo. Bought mine from a JD dealer in Owensboro,Ky across the river from Indiana. It had 151 hours on it. Believe I would shop around on the net a bit.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose

For Kubota pricing that sounds high as well. I know prices went up for tier 4 but that still sounds high. If you build and price on the website, you should be able to get it for about 85% of msrp.

I love my 7040. Easy on fuel. Just over 2 gph working hard.

I bought mine last year to beat tier 4. You may also want to look for lot models of all without tier 4 if you are looking to save a few bucks.

Also who would prefer for service after the sale? A good dealer is worth a bit.


----------



## Vol

I second mooses's comment about looking for a year or two old model to bypass tier 4.

Regards, Mike


----------



## 1eyedjack

The kubota is hard to beat its easier on fuel and quieter . And over the life span of the tractor the fuel will help pay for it. I would look for a used one with a couple hundred hrs 30-35 grand should be a good price on a used with low hrs .


----------



## somedevildawg

longmeadow farm said:


> I have been looking at a number of 60-65 PTO HP utility tractors. Cab, 4wd, e-pto(if available), dual SCVs, loader/mid valve and a 12 speed power reverser(wet clutch) transmission. I've looked at the following and really can't make up my mind. There are quite a few really nice and recently released makes/models
> New Holland T4.75 ..about 6100 pounds.. radials.. tier 3 engine
> Case/IH Farmall 75C (same as T4.75)
> Massey Ferguson 4608 ...about 6500 pounds (no E-PTO) ..intrim tier 4 engine
> Kubota 7060 ... about 6000 pounds with cast rear wheels.. full tier 4 compliance and common rail injection.
> Deere 5075E ... maybe 6000 pounds soaking wet.. maybe tier 2 compliance??? and 28inch rubber
> 
> The first four are roughly in the same class. The Deere cab is a bit primitive..controls layout is based on the early 5083E machines. Prices are roughly the same for the top four at 51-52K w/o discount, and the the Deere at 48K.... w/o your normal JD dealer add-on's and probably no discount.
> 
> I was leaning toward the NH T4.75 machine until someone pointed out the new 7060 model from Kubota... and now I'm in a quandary... as the Kubota's have an excellent reputation for reliability around my neck of the woods. And they are rather quiet.
> 
> Thanks for the assist.


You ain't said what ur going to be doing with this tractor.....


----------



## longmeadow farm

The Kubota and New Holland dealers have discounted the machines 10-12K, without too much pushing on my part. And I agree 48K for a Deere 5075E is just plain ridiculous...given the technology and weight. However, your responses made me step back and think about what I was about to do. I'm now inclined to look at used Deere 5000 M series or Kubota Mxx40 series, with low hours. Thanks for the heads up...


----------



## Teslan

I'm not sure how the T4.75 compares with our TN75DA New Holland. I think it is a more heavy duty tractor, but every year we have issues with our TN75DA. From fuel injectors to something to do with the shuttle shift (which is having issues again right now). All we use it for also is mowing weeds and spraying. I used it a little to rake hay last year, but disliked the hydraulic controls enough to not want to use it more for that. Plus the cheapness of door and window handles. I would look hard at the MF or Kubota before the NH, but that is just me. I used to be a big fan of NH, but not as much anymore. Maybe all the tractor makers are getting cheap. I like the looks of the Deeres, but they always want more green bucks for that green paint.


----------



## hayward

I don't know what form of operation you got, but I would definitely check out some slightly used tractors. Been needing a cab tractor to bale with but just didn't see it paying me back to spend 50 k on tractor( I wanted a new one) last fall I found 5083 e limited, 300hrs, c/a 4wd, 542 ldr for 29k, still a lot, but I jumped on it. Jd might(to some people) not be the best, but it seems that they hold resale the best. My .02


----------



## somedevildawg

hayward said:


> I don't know what form of operation you got, but I would definitely check out some slightly used tractors. Been needing a cab tractor to bale with but just didn't see it paying me back to spend 50 k on tractor( I wanted a new one) last fall I found 5083 e limited, 300hrs, c/a 4wd, 542 ldr for 29k, still a lot, but I jumped on it. Jd might(to some people) not be the best, but it seems that they hold resale the best. My .02


That's why they are the best..........because their more comfortable?...no Because they have more powerful engines?....no
Because they have better seats?......no because they have prettier paint jobs?.... No Because they have the best service/dealer network?.....no

They put more money back into your pocket when you go to get shed of it, pretty simple actually.....


----------



## enos

somedevildawg said:


> That's why they are the best..........because their more comfortable?...no Because they have more powerful engines?....no
> Because they have better seats?......no because they have prettier paint jobs?.... No Because they have the best service/dealer network?.....no
> 
> They put more money back into your pocket when you go to get shed of it, pretty simple actually.....


----------



## enos

But if you pay higher up front puchase price and interest on top of it how much is your higher resale value cost?


----------



## Vol

In 1990 I bought a JD 2355 cab new for 20k.....its still worth over 15k. It increased in value above the 20k I paid for it for the first 6-7 years I had it. It's not by accident that JD is by far the leader in tractor sales.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg

enos said:


> But if you pay higher up front puchase price and interest on top of it how much is your higher resale value cost?


None, you just get to enjoy all those other goodies along the way.....


----------

